# Newbie - Frame and Fork Hits



## emmo (Jul 10, 2016)

I'm an old Geez that's new to slingshots. I've been shooting a Marksman wrist slingshot for about four weeks and can hit a target fairly often at short distances. Over the weekend I printed off a pattern labeled "Ranger Original" from a slingshot forum, I believe it was supplied by Bill Hays. I traced it on to a 1 1/4" thick oak board. The forks are 1 3/4" inside and 3 3/8" outside and 1 1/2" tall. I used green Walmart exercise bands that I cut 8" long and 1" - 3/4'' wide. I'm shooting marbles that measure 5/8 ". I'm shooting TTF and I hold the little Oak Monster sideways with a crook finger and thumb support in my left hand and draw by rotating my right thumb to the corner of my mouth. I pinch the marble rather than holding the pouch in front of the marble. Holding sideways, I'm hitting the slingshot frame at about 9:00 - 11:00 and I'm hitting it about 90 % of the time (left side of the bottom of the radius if you stand it up). About the only way I can shoot and not hit the frame is to draw half way back and release. Almost every time I come to full draw I hit the frame. Over the weekend I watched every Youtube video I could find on correcting frame/fork hits and read every forum discussions I could find. Everything I've watched and read has made sense, but nothing has translated to correcting the issue. Anyone have a suggestion? Does where I'm hitting the frame indicate a particular issue? If the little beast wasn't an 1 1/4" thick and seasoned Oak, I don't think it would have survived the weekend. Thanks for and suggestions. Emmo


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

For TTF I never had fork hits but I did have a consistent accuracy problem until I started really making sure my release was as good as I could possibly get it. You can definitely get fork hits from a bad release.

Also I would suggest putting the frame hand all the way out and only use your pouch hand to extend the bands.

I noticed that my bands were much straighter that way than if I just spread my arms and used both of them to reach full draw.

I hope something someone posts helps.


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

Hi Emmo, I'd suggest checking your squares. The forks should face the target flatly, regardless of orientation, and the bands should come off the forks at 90 degrees. A friend can use a carpenter's square to have a look while you're at full draw or you can brace the forks against a flat wall before your draw as a quick visual and "feel" check. You'll get it, hang in there... Welcome-


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

I would look at how you are holding the pouch. I used to be the king of fork hits I was pinching in front of the ammo. This causes a ramp effect that projects the ammo into the forks. You should squeeze the ammo itself.


----------



## emmo (Jul 10, 2016)

Here are a couple of pictures, if I do it right. Now don't look at the workmanship very close, this was just made very quick to get something to start shooting and I didn't spend much time shaping or sanding.


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

That is where my fork hits occurred and it was from pinching the pouch in front of the ammo


----------



## emmo (Jul 10, 2016)

Thanks Inconvenience, I'll try that. CornDawg, I'm new enough I'm sure some of the shots aren't square, but I have tried to check that each time I shoot. truthornothing, that was one of the things I changed yesterday. I had been pinching in front of the marble and while researching yesterday I watched a video that explained the "speed bump" effect, so I made that change. What has really got me puzzled is that I'm hitting the frame at probably 90%+, maybe 95% of the time.


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

If you are hitting that often I would put money on it being pouch control.

I made a thick framed pfs and it was my pouch control that was causing me to get around 90% fork hits until I started tweaking.

In this case you want to me sure you are doing the opposite of tweaking. I'm a huge advocate of pouch control as I think it is the most often overlooked aspect of shooting and the most important for consistent shooting.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

You might get someone to watch your hands when you draw. My first thought when I saw the pictures was that you are tilting the forks forward toward the target. I have a tribe mark (scar) on my hand from doing that.


----------



## emmo (Jul 10, 2016)

Is there a style of slingshot that I would be better off shooting until my form improves?


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

Well. I have heard that people get less fork hits with OTT slingshots. Or just get one with the widest forks possible. Although if that is based off of a Ranger it's probably pretty wide already.

I'd recommend maybe you get an HDPE slingshot of some kind though. You can beat them up forever and they will just get little dings in them.

Eventually even that oak is going to crack. I know you said that is just a practice slingshot but I am pretty sentimental about the first one I ever made that turned out ok.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

You might consider a hammer grip style. they are usually more forgiving to new shooters. In the templates, I would suggest that you check out the Lead Launcher. It is an easy build and shoots well. If you put scales on the sides it looks pretty good too.


----------



## emmo (Jul 10, 2016)

inconvenience, I took your advice and switched the bands to OTT. As long as I had a floating anchor (somewhere behind my jaw line) I could shoot with out hitting the frame. At least now I have a starting place to build from. Thanks everyone for the input and sound advice. Flipgun, I'll check that out.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

I was very determined to learn to shoot marbles when I came to this forum. I had fork hits and wild flyers for no reason at all. I was struggling just like you. First I tied on a larger pouch. That helped some. It seemed the bigger the ammo, the more in tune everything had to be. But I'm old and cheap so I was shooting marbles! So just kept at it, making sure everything was in line and I had a good pouch release. It started getting better and better, till I could go back to a smaller pouch. Now marbles are all I shoot unless I hunt. Take your time and don't give up! Sorry for the rambling.


----------



## emmo (Jul 10, 2016)

I'll give the larger pouch a try tomorrow, thanks.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

emmo said:


> Here are a couple of pictures, if I do it right. Now don't look at the workmanship very close, this was just made very quick to get something to start shooting and I didn't spend much time shaping or sanding.


I think the photos tell the tale. Just by the physics of the situation, if you have a perfect release, the ammo will fly straight along the midline of your bands, through the midpoint between the fork tips, as that is the path of the force vector. Somehow you are exerting an extra force that is kicking your ammo down to the throat of the frame. You said you are holding the frame sideways and rotating the pouch so your thumb is at the corner of your mouth. This looks like the classic speed bump effect. I'll bet your release is done by moving your thumb away from your bent index finger. That allows the ammo to bounce over your index finger, deflecting it toward the throat of your frame. Try holding the ammo between your thumb and index finger, extending the other 3 fingers straight out, as though you were having tea with the queen. Consciously think of moving your index finger and thumb apart at the same time.

The reason you do not have the problem when you just draw part way back is that you do not have to grip as hard when the pull of the bands is less. That means your release is a lot smoother.

Although you said you watched all the videos, I suggest you have another look here:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/23909-how-to-avoid-fork-and-hand-hits/

You could stop twisting the pouch ... but then if you have a poor release, you will be deflecting the ammo into one of the fork tips.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

Twist the pouch .. anchor with your thumbnail at the jawbone dip. When you release.. dont move your hand into the flight path of your pouch. Recoil is big factor when using lighter frames made out of lighter wood. You need to figure out point where you move the pouch closer to lets say your mustache. That will move your shots to the right. Also. Elbows out. Make sure the arm is straight.. i tend to take the approach of a pitcher when turned .. i look straight.. lower my head a small bit .. and look towards my target without picking my head back up... and i keep my head that way as i pull back into my anchor point. I hold the ammo and not the pouch.. when i release.. ttf.. i give a small flip.. . Very small. Hope something helps


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

Release is a very tricky thing. And I'd bet Charles is right.

I like shooting pickle fork shooters a lot now because I have trouble with a perfectly even release. Having a release with a "speed bump" or "tweaking" is actually a virtue with that style of slingshot, as long as you duplicate it perfectly every time.

Anyway, I don't mean to confuse you even more. Good to hear you are making progress. One thing I love about slingshots is that they are such a simple device but one that involves a lot of technique to get right and they are as deep as you want to get into them.

I just wish I hadn't had the 30 year gap in my shooting.


----------



## JackBunyan (Jun 20, 2016)

Same thing happened to me, and i spent an hour focusing on my pouch control and it's not happened since

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## emmo (Jul 10, 2016)

Thanks everyone one for taking the time and effort to help with my problem. From all the good advice, I do believe the problem has to be in the release. Switching the bands to OTT late yesterday has eliminated most of the frame hits, however the form issue is still there. I'll shoot that way for a while and concentrate on improving my anchor and release. Perhaps I can give a good report back after some more work. Thanks again.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Worksmanship looks just fine to me!

As far as fork hits ... just keep shooting and shooting and shooting. You will figure out what the issue is just by shooting a lot.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

If you are shooting a floating anchor look at the target and shoot don't try to aim look and shoot your hand and eyes will start working together.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Some more tidbits if I may.

- I begin by *showing the pouch wrap around the ball being even* and that the pouch can not be bent. IE it needs to keep the same line as the bands, as if the pouch was still bands that are being stretched straight.

- Then I share with people new or those having fork hits; *positioning of the arm and hand*.

I have them be sure their elbow is high enough that the forearm continues in the same straight line of the bands. This helps positioning.

- I *teach TTF because* people seem to learn way faster and accuracy is also more quickly obtained.

- This *may be one of the best parts *of making all this fork hit conquering work after the above is understood. Upon drawing the bands with elbow high I have them turn their palm to the ground. Why? This give s the greatest amount of relaxation tho the muscles and helps the pouch to not be bent. Yes, it twists the bands but makes it far easier to keep the pouch straight.

- then *let the pouch slip* from the fingers as one gently *pulls the elbow away from the target*.


----------



## emmo (Jul 10, 2016)

Thanks again to everyone for the time you have taken and the advice you have given. I'll continue to re-read this discussion as it'll be more clear as I learn more about what I'm doing. I have shot a recurve bow for the past 45+ years so I do understand the importance and critical aspect of shooting form. I did switch the bands to OTT and began shooting with a floating (sort of) anchor which has eliminated the fork hits for now. So now I am just working on my release and placement of my slingshot hand. I'm trying to hit a target, but I'm not really worrying that much about the accuracy yet. Once I feel I have the hold and release down correctly, I plan to switch back to TTF and would like to go back to a defined anchor point, where ever that might be. I most likely will make a couple of more frames this weekend and tie one up TTF so I can begin shooting both to gauge my progress. It's surely been a hoot so far. Thanks again and I look forward to receiving and down the road maybe giving more advice as the path continues.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Also, be careful about using slinghshots made with a board. They are especially dangerous after fork hits as the fork hit can create an unseen fractrue and the SS can break apart at full draw and you will have wooden dentures. Or a wooden eye.

Even without a fork hit fractures may be already there. There are true stories of the board cut problems and the dangers.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Well! You didn't say you were a recurve shooter. You know about blind Bale shooting??? It works exactly the same way with slingshots. Close to the catch box with no target. Get everything set , close your eyes and slowly proceed with the shot.... Without the aim your brain is left to think of nothing but form . This lets you dissect your form, any little part of it.


----------



## emmo (Jul 10, 2016)

Ibojoe, I am and it looks like you might be as well. Yes, I have stood in front of the bales with eyes closed. Thanks for the tip, I'll give that a try. Here's a couple of pictures of some of my sticks. I made the ones with straight limbs.


----------



## ggustafsson (Jun 12, 2016)

emmo said:


> Ibojoe, I am and it looks like you might be as well. Yes, I have stood in front of the bales with eyes closed. Thanks for the tip, I'll give that a try. Here's a couple of pictures of some of my sticks. I made the ones with straight limbs.


Nice collection you have! Bear fan I see 

I've got a Bodnik Mohawk and a Samick Lightning. Don't need more


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Im a big fan, I've shot most of those curves you got there. But listen , you got a bad case of the building bug! Those longbows are over the top! Really nice work. I on the other hand had the shooting bug . Shot all over this country with some of the old greats. Now I'm sidelined with R.A. real bad. Can't pull a bow anymore so now I shoot slingshots.ive found anything we do in archery, works in slingshots. We just don't have to figure arrow spine. Hope you get your shooting ironed out.


----------



## emmo (Jul 10, 2016)

ggustafsson, I do have several Bears but I like them all. Like you I have more than I need, but not necessarily more than I want. Ibojoe, sorry to hear about you RA, but glad you can continue on with slingshots. I know my tired old joints like the lighter bows these days. I'm making progress on my shooting, thanks to all the fine folks on this forum.


----------

